# Add Swaybar and Delete Z-Link?



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

So I've got the Z-Link Suspension in the rear, and was thinking of adding a Whiteline swaybar in the back there. If that is done, does the Z-Link become redundant and therefore could safely be removed?

I'm shooting to improve handing and get some weight savings...want to see what the community thinks.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

What is your end goal as far as handling is concerned?

From what I understand, they perform different functions. The sway bar (or bars) keep the car from tipping and the Z-Link (upside down Watts link) keeps your rear end from moving side to side

I really like my Whiteline addition. Makes cornering much better.


----------



## modalita (May 25, 2013)

I just didnt know if the Z Link becomes redundant if you put the Whiteline on it since it would flatten the rear end out.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The Z-Link is more for rear-end centering rather than stiffness. You'd want both, ideally.


----------



## 1.4t_jake (Aug 16, 2021)

Hello guys, I need some help. So I bent up my Z link (stance car things) and I don’t want to replace it if I can avoid it because it’s the lowest point on the car and will just get destroyed again. It’s bent bad enough that it’s making my car rebound and handle bumps in WEIRD ways. So my question: Is the Z link beam strong enough to handle bumps and normal driving without the Z link bars, or is the non-Z link beam reinforced so it can function without it. I also don’t care about handling on back roads as it’s a cosmetic build, thank you!!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

As far as I know, the beam should be the same. The Z-link just adds extra function, not necessarily extra strength.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

1.4t_jake said:


> Hello guys, I need some help. So I bent up my Z link (stance car things) and I don’t want to replace it if I can avoid it because it’s the lowest point on the car and will just get destroyed again. It’s bent bad enough that it’s making my car rebound and handle bumps in WEIRD ways. So my question: Is the Z link beam strong enough to handle bumps and normal driving without the Z link bars, or is the non-Z link beam reinforced so it can function without it. I also don’t care about handling on back roads as it’s a cosmetic build, thank you!!


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## 1.4t_jake (Aug 16, 2021)

MP81 said:


> As far as I know, the beam should be the same. The Z-link just adds extra function, not necessarily extra strength.


Thank you man I appreciate the reply!


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

"In the world of stance," you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------

